# Tfo bluewater rods



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Decent rod for the money. I had one as a backup rod. If I was going to go after sails again it would not be my primary rod. I would look for a used Xi2 or Xi3 but the TFO is ok.

It casts like a brick but does have decent lifting power and appeared to be sturdily built. I used mine as a backup on a tuna trip. Never needed it so cant speak to how it actually handled a strong fish.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a light duty that I've used for amberjack, tarpon and sharks.  Great stick.

Jake Jordan has caught more sailfish and marlin on fly than anyone on the planet and he uses the tfo bluewater rods exclusively for them.

http://www.jakejordan.com/home.html


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

John,

Does yours cast ok?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

1st question ---- where is your buddy gonna sailfish?

2nd question ---- if in places like Guatemala/CR, how far is he gonna cast?

Fished both Guatemala (Casa Vieja with Capt Jake Jordan) and CR with numerous capts and casting is not problem in either place (think 20/25ft including the leader).

Mexico may or may not be different as they sometimes cast to bait pods, but the Bluewaters will handle that. Would'nt hesitate at all carrying a TFO Bluewater as my primary rod.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

costa rica, I know the casts arent going to be far as they will be teased up behind the boat. he doesnt have alot of cash to spare as the trip is the big expense for him, i am bringing a 12wt sage one but he asked about these as he wanted to buy a rod but at a lower price point and something that he could use for other fishing. 

i may just steer him towards something that would be a better rod for tarpon and other things that require longer casts. 

he asked about the bluewater and i am sure its a great rod for doing things like sailfish up in the spread but cant imagine they throw line all that good for distance and accuracy.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Then I'd take a look at the 12wt Mangrove by TFO. I have cast both and taken poons to 110lb (estimated) on both.

I'd give the casting edge to the Mangrove and the billfish casts could be done by either. Casa Veija has most boats equipped with the Bluewater MD (med duty).

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If you are going after billfish then I would rather throw a 14 or even 16 wt than a 12. Yes a 12 can do the job. But if a marlin shows up you will be sorry. I know good problem to have!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> John,
> 
> Does yours cast ok?


14 wt rods don't cast like any other rods. Can't compare it to a 12 wt. I can throw a 12 wt with intermediate all day long. I could not do the same with a 14 wt. The jump in size is substantial, similar on jumping from an 8 wt to a 10 wt.

I have a Sage Xi2 14 wt and a TFO blue water 14 wt as a back up. The TFO is good for the price, but definitely have two.

And I agree with SkiffinIdaho - for big fish, you need a big rod. A 12 weight just isn't enough for marlin and sails. Sure, you can catch them on smaller rods, but that isn't the point. Why risk the fish of a lifetime by under gunning it? You'll need a top of the line reel too. Don't skimp there.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

i agree what what your saying but i feel a 12 is plenty for most sailfish, i have caught dozens on a 12 and two smaller white malin. just about every sail i have caught jumps themselves out rather quickly then you can land them in short order,not saying they wont go deep but it doesn't seem happen often and if you have a good handle on how to fight a large fish you should have no problem.

would i try to land a big blue marlin on a 12, nope but i wouldn't cast with a 12 at one either. I have a 14Xi3 for that.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Good post jared! Boys there ain't a sailfish in the Atlantic of Pacific that a 12wt and a good reel (Mako 9550/Tibor Gulfstream or others) won't handle and the captain and crew will have more to do with than most anglers, new or experienced. Just my opinion, but it is that of quite a few others.

May differ on how different locations do it, but not much.

Now marlin, in any color, shape or form are a hose of a different color, with the only possible exception being whites who are as crazy as sails but have a little more muscle to back it up.

I'd step it up too on marlin, but the question was "sailfish", but with a good captain and crew, I'd not turn down a shot at a small, under 200lb stripey or blue if I couldn't get my paws on the bigger stick quickly and I had the 12wt in my hand standing at the port corner of the cockpit when the captain called ----- CAST. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I call BS on this whole sailfish talk. Can you catch a sail on a 12....you bet...and MOST of the time pretty easily.

Are there sails that will make you wish you had a 14? Damn straight. But here is the clincher. If you take the 12 are you going to HONESTLY not take a shot at a marlin because you are undergunned? Hell no you are going to take the shot. So why would anybody take a 12 to go billfishing???? :


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Skiffin, call BS if you want.  

But do help me with whether we're talking hooking a sail or marlin and getting a legal release per IGFA's current rules or fishing one from a dead boat, or somewhere in between.  The scope of that prior sentence holds a ton of variables and I'm sure BS covers at least a few of em.

I guess if the OP and his buddy are fishing their own boat, or a poorly equipped boat, or just have a penchant, like I do at times, to fishing their own gear, most places where flyfishermen interact with sails and marlin in the world have that are targeting sails have the angler holding a lighter rod with a backup rigged and ready if a BIG teases in.  Also in most cases (key word most), the captain has had time to appraise the size of the fish being teased prior to the cast from a boat in neutral.  

Whether folks like it or not, sailfishing on fly is over very quickly once the fish is hooked due to the captains and crew in places like CR & Guatemala, sometimes measured in seconds.  Both sails and marlin are pretty much played off the reel with limited use of the rod as a lever.  

I'd look to the likes of Capt Chip Schaffer, Nick Smith, Jake Jordan and others as they certainly have more experience than do I by a multiple of 1000, but to each his own.  

But the bottom line, unless SAILFISZILLA shows up a 12wt and 9550 Mako will allow the leader to be inside the rod tip quick, the fish decides he want to go crazy, the same rig will bring him to hand for a tag in a reasonable but very short time, again mostly due to the captain and crew.

jared, sorry for the hijack, but it has been fun.  Wherever you chase fish with "bills" have a blast and enjoy every minute of it as if it was your last day on Earth! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the 10 and 12 tfo bluewaters, both a great rods. I really love the 10wt. Both rods have no problem making long casts, and their lifting power is great. 

They are on the heavy side, but its not like you are blind casting them all day.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One additional minor point about using big sticks -particularly when you're travelling a distance and simply won't be able to replace a rod until you come home.... Can't remember how many times one of my anglers has turned a four piece rod into a five piece (and we're only on tarpon -not bluewater at all...). Whatever you choose make sure to bring a backup (even somebody's castoff....). Having a second rod if you break that nice, new (insert brand here) rod that you dreamed of using.... is a pretty good idea.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

back from our trip. caught a few sails on fly on both the 12 sage one and some on a TFO md bluewater. while the tfo clearly had more lifting power the 12 one worked just fine. 

did raise 4 blues only one of was right sized for fly but didn't get him to eat. did catch two on stand up 50's one about 425-450 and the other around 350. a few good sized dorado and a few smaller yellowfin. trip was alot of fun and i plan to do it again.

if anyone is looking for a serious rod for bluewater i would highly recommend the TFO for the cost it would be hard to beat.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Jared

That trip sounds amazing.

Mine telling us all a little more about it?


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

what would you like to know? we fished from the osa pininsula, puerto jimenez . trolled teaser to get the fish up, then chose to throw flies or baits on conventional gear. used ballyhoo and blue runers for the sails and bonito that we caught for the blue marlin. i have pictures but still trying to figure out how to post.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> what would you like to know?  we fished from the osa pininsula, puerto jimenez .  trolled teaser to get the fish up, then chose to throw flies or baits on conventional gear. used ballyhoo and blue runers for the sails and bonito that we caught for the blue marlin. i have pictures but still trying to figure out how to post.


That helps!

Maybe you could tell us where you stayed and some of that. I would love to see the photos. Thanks,...

If you have trouble putting up the photos I would be glad to do it.  

Thanks for the information, I would love a trip like that in a few years.

*Thanks Jared for the information and great photos!*


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> back from our trip. caught a few sails on fly on both the 12 sage one and some on a TFO md bluewater. while the tfo clearly had more lifting power the 12 one worked just fine.
> 
> did raise 4 blues only one of was right sized for fly but didn't get him to eat. did catch two on stand up 50's one about 425-450 and the other around 350. a few good sized dorado and a few smaller yellowfin. trip was alot of fun and i plan to do it again.
> 
> if anyone is looking for a serious rod for bluewater i would highly recommend the TFO for the cost it would be hard to beat.


So many things that could be posted, but I'll stick with this ---- glad y'all had a great trip and the fish were "willing"! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------

